# 10.1 on Hyper-V won't reboot



## csmithdoteu (Jan 20, 2015)

I've got a test VM of FreeBSD-10.1 on Hyper V (Windows Server 2012 R2). If I issue the reboot command, it does the usual shutdown stuff (sync vnodes), reports "All Buffers Synced" and then promptly sits there like a lemon.

Does anyone know of a solution for this? If not, will raise a PR.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

I've had this happen on a couple of (physical) servers, it may not help but it's worth a try. Add to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1
```


----------



## csmithdoteu (Jan 20, 2015)

That works nicely. Reboots every time now.

Thanks for the solution!


----------

